# Diafine!



## nealjpage (Sep 22, 2007)

Just invested in a gallon of Diafine.  Souped my first roll in it tonite (Efke 50).  I'll post some images once the film dries and I can scan them.  So far it looks really good.


----------



## terri (Sep 24, 2007)

I want to see! Have you posted them yet, someplace else? I know a lot of people swear by this stuff, especially for fast film, but I've yet to try it. Ksmattfish uses it a lot and had beautiful results.


----------



## nealjpage (Sep 24, 2007)

Sorry, Terri, but I've been falling behind in my responsibilities to scan the film.  I'll get around to it one of these days.  Maybe tonite, in fact.


----------



## Helen B (Sep 24, 2007)

I use Diafine and the very similar DiLuxol Vitesse with TMax 100 at EI 125, and Tri-X (400TX, not 320TXP) at EI 1000. Here is a shot taken on TMax 100 at EI 125. The comparatively small JPEG doesn't show the amount of detail in the highlights and shadows.







Here is an unresampled (when viewed at 650x650 pixels) crop from the 4000 spi unsharpened scan (with JPEG compression):






Best,
Helen


----------



## nealjpage (Sep 25, 2007)

That's really good, Helen.  I had to search that shot to find where you'd cropped from.  I hope to add mine here PDQ.


----------



## terri (Sep 25, 2007)

nealjpage said:


> That's really good, Helen. I had to search that shot to find where you'd cropped from. I hope to add mine here PDQ.


Well, get on it, slacker! :mrgreen:

Helen, I love that shot - and the detail from the crop is amazing! I can still see individual bricks. Very impressive. Thanks for posting.

Diafine and I need to meet soon, no question. arrgghh! So much to do....so little time....


----------



## nealjpage (Sep 30, 2007)

Ok, Terri, here's a few frames.  Pardon the dust--I couldn't find my brush, but you get the idea.  I'm fairly pleased with how these turned out so far.

1.




2.




3.


----------

